
Giac 1.5.0-49 released, cyclic10 Groebner basis on Q solved - slelievre
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/sage-devel/4xs-7fwVMiY/discussion
======
slelievre
Bernard Parisse got access to a CoCalc server dedicated to developing
mathematical software, thanks to William Stein. He was able to run Giac on
that CoCalc server during the last 3 months, to improve the Groebner basis
source code, and eventually could solve the huge cyclic10 benchmark on Q: 2225
primes were required for Chinese remaindering, 217G of memory, and more than
200 sequential days computation (10 days real time).

For more details, see the report:

Bernard Parisse. Computing huge Groebner basis like cyclic10 over Q with Giac.
IF_PREPUB. 2019. 〈hal-02081648> [https://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/hal-02081648](https://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/hal-02081648)

In the sage-devel discussion, Roman Pearce mentions a trick used in Maple.

